# Salattag



## bollesennenhund (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wer sagt denn, Kois mögen keinen Salat?? :dumm Das Gegenteil im Link unten

http://youtu.be/IfyDRJmosyY

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Doris (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo Paul

Na wer sagt denn dass die keinen Salat mögen??? Kois sind doch Liebhaber von Salat, Brötchen, Kartoffeln , Apfelsinen usw. 

Wir haben unsere mal mit Salat gefüttert, damit sie endlich unsere Seerosenblätter in Ruhe lassen. Und was war das Resultat? 
Der Salat war die Hauptspeise und die Seerosenblätter das Dessert.

Trotzdem bekommen sie von uns aber auch weiterhin Salat.​


----------



## bollesennenhund (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo Doris,

man muss doch seinen Kois was gönnen, z.B. Seerosenblätter,  ich fütter auch als Beigabe ab und zu Kartoffeln zerdrückt, __ Reis, Mais und kleingeschnittenen Knoblauch. 

Grüße Paul


----------



## cpt.nemo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo,
was nehmt ihr denn für eine Salatsorte? Mögen sie irgendwas besonders gern? Meine haben den Salat bisher immer nur wieder ausgespuckt.


----------



## Sveni (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo Brigitte,

ich nehme ganz normalen Blattsalat.
Diesen Kopf-über in den Teich und schon gehts los.

Die härteren Varianten, wie Eisbergsalat und Co, werden verschmäht!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Ich dachte immer, dass alles andere als Koi Spezialfutter den Tieren schaden könnte ?


----------



## Sveni (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo Ralf,

glaube ich weniger!
Nur weil die Japaner den Karpfen bunt ,,angemalt´´ haben, bleibt es doch irgenwie ein Karpfen.
...und die fressen in der Natur so ziemlich alles.

Kann mich da an meine Angel-Zeit noch recht gut erinnern!!!

Seit dem ich aber einen eigenen Teich habe, wird nicht mehr gefischt! 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hi Sveni,

ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen Profis dazu schreiben.


Ich bin kein Koiprofi, finde jedoch, dass Dein Teich etwas flach und klein ist für die von Dir angegebene Fischmenge laut Profil ?

Größte Teichtiefe in m 
1,30 
Teichvolumen in Liter 
ca.10.000l 
Besatz 
4 Goldfische, 8 kleine Koi´s, 4 größere Koi´s 

Wenn die mal die 50er Größe erreichen wirds eng oder ?

Einen sehr schönen Teich und schön klares Wasser hast Du


----------



## Sveni (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo Ralf,

mit dem Fischbesatz hast du leider nicht ganz unrecht!
Aus diesem Grund geht mir schon seit einigen Wochen ein neuer Teichplan durch den Kopf.

Dieser muß aber in den Berg ´´gehaun´´ werden, also in abschüssiges Gelände gebaut.
Ich plane aber so ca. 25m x 10m x 2m.
Wenn es an der Zeit ist, kommt der passende Thread dazu! 
Muß nur noch meine Regierung überzeugen!!!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Ich hab hier ne schöne Site gefunden mit Beispielen zum Koiteichbau - der günstigste 12.000L liegt bei 5000 € all inclusive 

http://www.koi-karpfen-center.net/teichbeispiele.html

Ich würde allerdings keine teuren Schalensteine setzten sondern mit Schalbrettern arbeiten und immer außenherum dick dämmen sowie vorher gehen aufsteigende und drückende Feuchtigkeit isolieren. Ebenso würde ich einen Trichterförmigen Teichboden bauen der zum BA läuft damit der Schmodder fast wie von selbst in diesen abläuft.


----------



## bollesennenhund (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Salattag*

Hallo,

noch einmal zum Salat, ich fütter nur Biokopfsalat, wegen der Spritzerei. Aber meine Kois fressen nicht nur zusätzlich und gelegentlich Salat, sondern auch gekochte, gestampfte Kartoffel, gekochten __ Reis, Mais aus der Dose und fein geschnittenen Knoblauch.
Also, Abwechslung ist im Futter zusätzlich zum normalen Futter ist gegeben.

Grüße Paul


----------

